# What time do your dogs wake up?



## amp9364 (Feb 19, 2007)

I can't get my 7 month old puppy to sleep any longer than 6:00 no matter what! No matter how late he is up or how much exercise he gets, its like an internal alarm clock goes off at 6 or earlier. I'm hoping this is a puppy thing and I think part of it is he is hungry but once in a while I would like to sleep in!! Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Do you pick up his food and water bowl before bedtime?

I've never the problem I have a lazy dog, it's 1:00 p.m. here and he's still sleeping!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Given their choice, they sleep until about 7:30-8am (they used to get up around 5:30 every day...). I am a horrible no good very bad person, so I wake up them up at when I get up because (a) they should really go potty before I leave else they wake up DH right as I go out the door, apparently and (b) it amuses me to see their sleepy faces stumble out the door 

If you dog doesn't have to go potty, and is crated, the easiest thing to do is to ignore any complaining/pacing/pawing/whatever until *you* are ready to get up. It will be super annoying the first week or so as you are basically counting the minutes before you were planning on getting up, but it will be worth it in the long run. After a little while they will learn that until you get up or your alarm goes off, they may as well just go back to sleep.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

Pretty much every day Cooper is up at 6:30 on the dot, he sleeps in his bed in our room. He is my four legged alarm clock.  I take him out to potty and then I put him in his crate in the other room because he will sit and push the curtains to the side to look out the window and will pace around our room so I can't go back to sleep (if this is a morning I can actually sleep in, that is). He will go back to sleep if I put him in his crate.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

I get up at 4:50am on workdays and as soon as my alarm goes off the dogs are up. Weekends they won't bother me until around 7am which is when I usually get up. Once in a while someone will need a potty break in the middle of the night and they will let me know. Otherwise they keep quiet.
As Shaina said the best thing to do is to ignore your dog until you're ready to get up. Dogs are usually quick to get into the routine.

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

Chloe used to be up with me at 5am for potty training purposes. Now, she is 11 months old and some mornings I have to wake her up! She loves to sleep in! I am off of work this week and we have been waking up about 9/9:30 and she's still there on my bed snoring away. She gets her energy in the afternoons, that's when the fun around here begins.


----------



## aero4ever (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a daily routine with mine where I get up at around 6:00 every morning so we can go out for our walk (it has to be later in the winter cause I don't want to go out in the woods in the dark). From an early age I trained them that they couldn't get up until I said "good morning" then it's a free-for-all  I did this cause I have a habit of getting up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom or I can't sleep and end up turning on the tv or reading and I didn't want them thinking that when I get up, it meant they could get up to.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

They're ready for first turn out at 6am.


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

i wake up at 6 am to feed and walk Rosie.

she usually is awake, but quiet until my alarm goes off, and then shes off like a rocket...


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Before Gabi came along...Roe was the alarm clock for me and honestly I can't remember when she woke up. I think it was around 6:30 and they would potty and then go back to sleep fine. 

Gabi, she wakes up at 6:00 am on the dot. I try to put her back in the crate for a little more sleep (I feed at 6:30)...but she will WHINE and WHINE the whole time. I'm working on that. I made her wait until 7 am this morning and she's getting the picture. She doesn't whine in her crate at any other time but this particular hour. Then they go out and play


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

Well right now Ziggy is still used to me taking him out a 6 am so he wakes up around that time but goes back to sleep. The rest have adapted to my schedule so I usually have to wake them up at 10 am to go potty.


----------



## Gripenfelter (Jul 7, 2008)

Weekdays: 6 am.

Weekends: 11 am.

Some days my alarm clock doesn't go off so I appreciate the wake up call.


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

6 Am, seems to be the magic number, here as well. That must be the light of day is just right. But my dogs always start to go to sleep around 9:30PM, but I wake them up for there final poop & peep around 10:30 or 11:00. The only problem I have, is when I stay up to watch a interesting late movie and find myself going to bed at 1Am or 2AM in the morning. My little girl will come out several times to get me to go to bed, it is real cute to see her trying to lure me and most times she succeeds. So when I get up well before my body wants to, I am a walking zombie for the rest of the day.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Chloe gets up whenever I get up. When I wake up early for work (around 6am) she'll look at me like I'm nuts and go back to sleep. During the summer when I'm not working I normally get up around 10 o'clock. Chloe starts getting antsy around nine, but she doesn't dare complain until I roll out of bed.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Ten months out of the year I get up at 5:30am. The dogs think this is ridiculous, so they sleep until I get out of the shower at about 6, at which point I feed them and let them outside. 

The problem of course is that they don't understand the concept of a vacation, so even though I don't work during the summer, I still have to get up at 6am to feed the dogs and let them out. We all go right back to sleep until about 8 or 9, though.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a doggie door so I don't have to worry about it  ...for the most part. Winter is easier since it gets light later, but I can usually push it to 8-8:30, sometimes even 9 on a weekend/vacation! Since Daja is new, she is a little more difficult but if I face away from the bed, she pretty much leaves me alone.

Doggie doors are a wonderful thing...if you have small dogs anyway. Wouldn't want one if I had big dogs.


----------



## mosbysmom (Mar 11, 2008)

When Mosby was younger he would wake up around 6 and it slowly started to get pushed back as he got older and as he got used to the fact that I don't get out of bed that early lol

Now, even if we go to bed really late, he will pretty much always be awake by 8 but don't start whining for me to actually play with him until closer to 10.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Kuma's not a morning dog, lol, so he's content to sleep in as long as I do. I usually have to drag him out of bed, lol.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Kuma's not a morning dog, lol, so he's content to sleep in as long as I do. I usually have to drag him out of bed, lol.


Here, Here! lol Ted hates getting up so it could be 6 am or it could be noon. It doesn't make a huge difference to him. When I get up turn the alarm off he pops his head up, but quickly turns back over. Maybe thinking I didn't see him so he doesn't have to get up?  He usually waits as long as possible before he has to get up and get out of bed. 

Though after we get up and he goes out to potty; he finds the nearest comfy spot to curl up again and take a quick nap. Speaking of..he's sound asleep (still) on the couch next to me. 

Buster has days where you can litterally open his crate door, leave and he'll sleep another good hour or two before making his way out. Such a silly boy.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

lol, sounds just like Kuma, except for the part about going back to sleep after potty. After Kuma has pottied and been fed, it's PLAY time!


----------



## wyopets (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm not sure if this will help because mine are all senior dogs except Patches, who is almost there (5 years old), but it's usually Nehemiah up and he wakes up right before I do...that is, about 9:00 every morning (I work until 3:00 a.m. ) I wake up to a black snout about an inch from my face and my dog wiggling all over and making little whimpering sounds. This is the "get up, I need to go potty!" signal that he has always done...he never does the cold-nose-under-blankets or anything, just wiggles harder and whimpers louder until I wake up to let him out. The moment I sit up in bed the others are wide awake and ready to start the day.

As puppies I'm not really sure, my SO had Dozer as a pup but he was just about a year old by time I came along and when Nehemiah was a puppy I was still in Middle School so I was always waking up earlier than he was , had to get up at 4:00 a.m. to have the rabbits and pigs fed before school. The other two were adopted at an older age from the shelter.


----------



## natureloverchris (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, Schmoo used to wake up me up at 5am. I have got it now so it's closer to 7. Sometimes on weekends I can convince him to wait until 8am before we get out of bed. But when he gets up, he is AWAKE! I am not a morning person. I've explained this to Schmoo but he is ever hopeful.

Coal, who has been gone almost a year now, would let me sleep until 8am until he got older. The last year of his life I would wake him up.


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

i am hoping that one of these days Rosie will just up and decide to sleep till noon on the weekends...ahhh how lovely...

ps natureloverchris- i love the quote in your signature.. i love gilda radner


----------



## ozzy (Sep 29, 2007)

I posted a thread like this probably about half a year ago when mine was still a pup. He started off waking at 6:30 every day, I prefer 7:30 and gradually it increased. Now he is over a year and he is pretty flexible, sometimes I get up at 7:30 and he will hop right up but some days I sleep till 8 something. On the weekends it all depends how late he went out the night before but sometimes he can go till 10 something. 

Now when he was young I might run him out and then put him back in his bed and try to go to sleep and he would bark bark bard, I knew he didn't need to potty so I ignored it and eventually this totally stopped. He now does that only once in awhile if he really needs to go potty. Otherwise I can get back in bed and he is fine laying around doing whatever, he is housetrained now so I let him wander around while I sleep in and just leave my door open.

So yeah it can get better, I thought for awhile I would never sleep in again but you have to try and condition your dog to do what you want!


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

When I first got Elka it was 6am every morning; she's 9 months old now and has a dog door, she'll let me sleep as late as I want, though she starts to get in and out of bed every few minutes around 10am when she wants breakfast.

When she was 4 months, it didn't matter if I kept her up late, walked her late, or anything - 6am was the wake up time. But it's gotten a lot better. A good thing because I'm also not a morning person.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I love reading all the replies. I do remember when I had to get up and let mine out...depending on the weather it was usually 6-7 on weekends. But I could go back to bed and attempt to go back to sleep. Now, I might wake up, tell Butch it's ok for him to go out (he hasn't quite figured out that he CAN go out in the a.m. without my permission), roll over and go back to sleep. Daja is getting better every weekend about not messin with mama until she says something!


----------



## Allydog (Jun 14, 2008)

I get up for work at 6am so I potty and feed Ally..on my days off I usually let her come to bed with me about 6am cause then she'll sleep there until I get up.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Poca used to do the same thing -- wake us up every morning at 5:30-6:00 when she was a puppy. But she grew out of it and now we have to get her up or else she'd stay in bed all day. She's a real binary dog -- just one switch -- on or off. One thing that helped with the sleeping in is letting her sleep in our bedroom vs. the crate. As soon as we started letting her do that, she calmed down and started sleeping in later and later. She's a dream dog now! We can sleep in as long as we want. Heaven....


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Poca has such an interesting face in your signature picture. What is she? It's a little hard to tell. She is very pretty and looks VERY relaxed...


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

What time do my dogs wake up? They wake me up at 5:45am every morning, no later, no earlier, lol.


----------



## SpiritSong (May 24, 2008)

My TV goes on at 5 a.m. on weekdays, and if my dog gets up before that, she is ignored. On weekends, I keep on hoping she'll sleep in, but the latest I've ever been able to sleep is 6 a.m. She is usually up by 5:15. Argh. We go out on the morning walk, have breakfast, and as soon as she gets comfy on the couch, I figure she is ready to go back to bed, as am I!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

During the summer, my dogs got up at 6am through the week. Now my work schedule has changed and I don't have to be at work until 8:30, they have to wait until 7am. On weekends, they get up at the same time but I just go back to sleep after they have done their business and I feed them (they eat in their crates in the mornings).


----------

